# [Wet Thumb Forum]-jeff doty's tank



## imported_aspen (Feb 20, 2003)

this may not seem to be a fully planted discus tank as most of us think of one, but it is truly amazing. if you don't get to daah, you haven't seen this yet.

http://daah.info/index.php?board=1;action=display;threadid=1236

hope you like it.

rick


----------



## imported_aspen (Feb 20, 2003)

this may not seem to be a fully planted discus tank as most of us think of one, but it is truly amazing. if you don't get to daah, you haven't seen this yet.

http://daah.info/index.php?board=1;action=display;threadid=1236

hope you like it.

rick


----------



## h317 (Feb 2, 2003)

I have posted his discus (with frys) pictures (with his permission) in the old board. Here is it again:

Original thread from simplydiscus.com
http://www.simplydiscus.com/forum/index.php?board=7;action=display;threadid=4752



















Pictures of my tank


----------



## PPulcher (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice to see them with fry!

I've been dreaming of discus for about 10 years. I finally have a big enough tank to house some, and will be getting things setup in August when I've completed my MASc. My main interest is in keeping them healthy, not necessarily breeding them.

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by aspen:
> this may not seem to be a fully planted discus tank as most of us think of one, but it is truly amazing. if you don't get to daah, you haven't seen this yet.
> ...


WOW... that story / post is awesome!!
I would be totally freaking out!
Thanks for sharing ASPEN.
I take it you have some discus aspen? any pics?

thanks


----------



## imported_aspen (Feb 20, 2003)

i believe there are people out there who seem to do the impossible. jeff is a very nice guy, who has the skill, and yes, the luck to have this happen to him. many doubted the validity, till they saw the pics. but you cannont argue with them, can you? i saw the pics h317 posted first, and was enthralled by them. see the little ram's face peeking out from behind the plant in the first pic? he is staring down the little fry there. but the link i posted flies in the face of what is possible, to many.

my camera skills are so bad, i don't even own a camera. but yes, i have 11 discus growing out bb, to hopefully breed them. i am not entirely sure i want to get a planted discus tank going. it is a lot of work, and i kinda like the comparative ease of my 35 gal apisto tank. i'm not sure having a 90 gal planted discus tank, would be worth the trouble to me. i've been going this way and that way for some months now though. i wouldn't write it off, but not for now. but i sure like looking!

rick


----------

